# Pork Pinwheels & Grilled Broccoli



## Don Cash (Apr 17, 2011)

Did Big Bob Gibson's Pecan-Crusted Pork Tenderloin Pinwheels with Carolina Mustard Sauce tonight...only we used walnuts instead of pecans. Tried some grilled broccoli too for the first time. Great!


Pinwheels ready to go on.








On. Cooked them entirely indirect at 450+ for the whole cook.







At the turn.







Never grilled broccoli before but we thought we'd try it...On with a little olive oil and S&P.







Broccoli finishing ingredients...butter, lemon and parm.







Pork off.







Broccoli off and seasoned with the butter, lemon juice and parm.







Plated.







Great meal! Thanks for looking and enjoy your week!


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 17, 2011)

Very creative Don, and they look very tasty!


----------



## muddave (Apr 17, 2011)

Looks good, where did you come with that ideal


----------



## Trekr (Apr 17, 2011)

Great looking cook. I especially liked the treatment of the broccoli. Will have to try that myself


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 18, 2011)

Very nice Don!


----------



## BigAL (Apr 18, 2011)

Great job, Don!  Will you do the pinwheels again, or too much of a PIA?  Sure looks good.


----------



## ChuckBBQSmoker (Apr 18, 2011)

nicely done Don!


----------



## Don Cash (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks, guys!!



			
				BigAL said:
			
		

> Great job, Don!  Will you do the pinwheels again, or too much of a PIA?  Sure looks good.


We've done these a couple of times. My wife usually does the prep but it doesn't seem to be too much of a pain.


----------



## Smokey Lew (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey Don, I have that book and even put a marker on the Pecan-Crusted Pork Tenderloin Pinwheels page. Never followed through though (those two words next to each other look weird). Anyway, yours look beautiful. However, you better check your vegi garden for spiders. They really got after your broccoli.


----------



## Vermin999 (Apr 18, 2011)

Fantastic looking cook and pics!!!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks great! I hate walnuts and pecans ... might try that with pistachios. I've done rolls with those before and they work nice!


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 18, 2011)

Ringer!   wow that looks and sounds incredible! I like the mix for the brocolli too. Gonna have to give it a wirl. Nice job Don.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 18, 2011)

That don't suck!


----------



## bknox (Apr 25, 2011)

More great visual snacking for me. Really nice eats Don!


----------

